# Knee pads



## TDB (Jun 25, 2008)

I am in need of a new pair. Getting tired of pulling them back up and the cushioning is dead...


Can anybody recommend a good brand that will hold up to daily use? I wear mine for the entire day.

Something that will last a long time is what I would prefer.

The pair I have had their name tag rubbed off long ago... So I can't tell you what I am running now 

Anyways, any suggestions on a quality pair?

Thanks


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I use these, but I don't wear them all day and I don't pay for them.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I have a pair of gelled pads, but I never put them on because I have yet to find a pair that can with stand the abuse I put them through. I'm tough on any kind of tool or protective gear.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

i have these. i don't use them too much because i forget they're even in the truck. they do seem to be fairly comfortable though, i usually can't stand knee pads. they dig into the backs of my knees.















paul


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

I usually wear knee pads when doing radiant floors, but my one complaint about them is the lack of comfort around the back of your knees from the straps and them making your knees schweaty too (at times). It would be nice to find an option that just sticks to the front of your carharrts, or of Carhartt ever made real use of their apparent slot for knee pads by offering a knee pad that would work with it, or selling them with built in knee pads.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

*Skillers kneepad pants*

tp://www.skillers.com/cgi-bin/store/store.cgi?&shop=skillers&L=eng&Category=kneeprotection

I cannot say enough great things about this company and their products. I would not be working as a plumber without them. I wear the navy blue 5633 for service and construction. They are lightweight, yet rugged.I cannot say enough good stuff about them.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I wear knee pads like a volleyball player would wear under my pants. They don't slide when your pants move when squatting , don't cut the backs of the legs. Very comfortable and tough.


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

jjbex said:


> tp://www.skillers.com/cgi-bin/store/store.cgi?&shop=skillers&L=eng&Category=kneeprotection
> 
> I cannot say enough great things about this company and their products. I would not be working as a plumber without them. I wear the navy blue 5633 for service and construction. They are lightweight, yet rugged.I cannot say enough good stuff about them.


 

Thanks jj, these looks like a good Xmas gifts for my crew. I'll put their bonus checks in the pocket .:thumbup:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

You are welcome bro. Your guys will love them and you will, too. They will enable your guys to be more comfortable, which will make them more productive. Plus, the nagging aches and pains will lessen up quite a bit.


----------



## TDB (Jun 25, 2008)

thanks for the links. Gonna check em out.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Don't let the price scare ya. I think they are about 40 a pair. They are really durable. They are really comfortable in the summer, in the winter, I wear a pair of silk long john pants under them.


----------



## brain freeze (Oct 20, 2008)

hockey shin guards

Vince

don't forget to consider elbow pads when the crawling gets really low.


----------



## UALOCAL46 (Nov 22, 2008)

I use these in my Carhartts as the ones that Carhartt sells are to rigid, these are soft.....one peeve is that when you are about to kneel, you gotta kinda grab your pant leg and pull it up so the pad lines up with your knee. It's not bad if not moving around too much but if doing radiant floor heating, it gets annoying adjusting the pad before kneeling (which would be every time you tie the tubing down)


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

I have Craftsman gel ones. They were about 35 bucks for the pair and are doing fine. I don't use them much though.


----------

